# Adult Redfoot enclosure?



## tiffaboodle (Jun 21, 2016)

I will be adopting an adult Redfoot in about two weeks who has severe pyramiding and was found wandering in the snow over the winter. I already have one Redfoot and have extended my outdoor enclosure and then sectioned it off so they will be separate. My current Redfoot, Tank, has an indoor enclosure but I need to build one for my new guy since Kansas winters are way too harsh for them to be outside. I have tried looking through pictures of indoor enclosures on here but haven't been able to find any that are for adult Redfoots. Does anybody have a picture of an adult enclosure? I plan on building the enclosure myself and was hoping to start picking up material this weekend but need to figure out plans. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JHat (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm guessing you have a large enough area indoors for an adult redfoot enclosure. So i would think something like the two links below could be modified to size, lighting, heating and humidity requirements for an adult redfoot. both are fairly recent builds with good pictures and descriptions. Not meaning to leave out any other great indoor enclosure threads these were just the 2 most recent i could find.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-mighty-odins-indoor-oasis-the-build.128248/

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/building-a-indoor-greenhouse-sulcata-inclosure.142922/


----------



## kathyth (Jun 21, 2016)

We live in a mild climate with Redfoots. I wonder if you could build a heated, insulated, outdoor house for your adult.
This is just an idea of our juvenile outdoor enclosure. The size would need to be adjusted.
Good luck!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 21, 2016)

kathyth said:


> We live in a mild climate with Redfoots. I wonder if you could build a heated, insulated, outdoor house for your adult.
> This is just an idea of our juvenile outdoor enclosure.
> 
> " Ok I wanna move in " ......How much is rent ?
> ...


----------



## tiffaboodle (Jun 21, 2016)

JHat said:


> I'm guessing you have a large enough area indoors for an adult redfoot enclosure. So i would think something like the two links below could be modified to size, lighting, heating and humidity requirements for an adult redfoot. both are fairly recent builds with good pictures and descriptions. Not meaning to leave out any other great indoor enclosure threads these were just the 2 most recent i could find.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-mighty-odins-indoor-oasis-the-build.128248/
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/building-a-indoor-greenhouse-sulcata-inclosure.142922/




These are great! I have almost a full room to dedicate to him, the only thing in there is my desk. The greenhouse idea is exactly the type of thing I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## tiffaboodle (Jun 21, 2016)

kathyth said:


> We live in a mild climate with Redfoots. I wonder if you could build a heated, insulated, outdoor house for your adult.
> This is just an idea of our juvenile outdoor enclosure. The size would need to be adjusted.
> Good luck!
> View attachment 177819
> ...



This enclosure is awesome!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 22, 2016)

Something that you may or not have overlooked is the very possible passing on of illness from your new tortoise to your existing one.
I would keep them separated by as far as I was able to (maybe 50- 100 feet) and not use ANY same food or water bowls until a quarantine period is over.
My last attempt to ad a tortoise ended in a plague of worms that took an eternity to cure.


----------

